# Coleman Pop-up Converts



## burleson (Jun 14, 2007)

We just recently decided to move up to the hard-sided camping world from our Coleman Pop-Up. A couple of weeks into the season we took our three kids, and two of their friends camping (2 adults + 5 kids + 1 dog =







). That, plus pressure from seeing others in our family upgrade... full kitchens and bathrooms... and here we are. Found a used 2002 26RS, loved the floorplan, loved the light interior, and bought it. We'll miss the open air of the pop-up (haven't sold it yet, in case we get clausterphobia), but at least we can move around next time we take the kids' friends.
Maiden voyage 2 days away. Can't wait to see how it all comes together.

We were very pleased to find this site. Thanks for all the help we have already received from everyone as we prepare for this weekend's trip.


----------



## MAYZ83 (Mar 24, 2005)

Congatulations on your new trailer. Don't worry about using your old trailer, theres no looking back. We too upgraded from a pop-up. Same idea, 2 adults + 4 kids in a pop-up = stress and the grumpies


----------



## 'Ohana (May 20, 2007)

Welcome to the Outbackers







and to the world of hard sides









Ed


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We went from wilderness (paddle-in-what-you-need-for-2-weeks) camping to hard sided trailer....and had the same concern re: claustrophobia (and "What about those wonderful nightsounds?" and "The smell of the woods at night?" and......).

All such concerns vanished when, during our very 1st trip (drycamping, of course) - - - -IT POURED and temps dropped to 38*!!! ...and there we sat, INSIDE those hard walls, with the heater running and the lights on, 10' from indoor plumbing, and livin' large!!!! (and we even eventually learned that all those sounds and wonderful woodsy smells were still  all around us!)

Nope - NO looking back!!!

Welcome and enjoy!!!


----------



## FraTra (Aug 21, 2006)

We traded up from a Coleman PupUp also. It's been great! No regrets and no looking back. We take week long trips to far away places and live in complete cozy comfort. Enjoy and have fun. If you have any questions or concerns there are lots from friendly helpful people here to help you.


----------



## Nathan (Jan 2, 2007)

We just came up from a Coleman pop up as well. Jsut sold it in fact. Go camping a couple times, and you'll be looking forward to all of those convienences!









By the way, welcome!!!


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

We too came from a Coleman Pop up...We didn't look back even once!!

Congratulations and enjoy!!


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Congratulations








You & your family are going to Love your Outback & yes, No looking back for sure.

Tami


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

Welcome aboard.

We moved up to our OB 21RS from a 2003 Wanderer 179UD (hybrid) after owning a PUP for only 6 mos.


----------



## Jambalaya (Jul 14, 2006)

burleson said:


> We just recently decided to move up to the hard-sided camping world from our Coleman Pop-Up. A couple of weeks into the season we took our three kids, and two of their friends camping (2 adults + 5 kids + 1 dog =
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Congratulations on your conversion. We had a Coleman Mesa for three years before making the plunge (after lurking on Outbackers for almost a year!) You may miss the ease of pulling the pop up from time to time, but I have found that towing a 26 KBRS is not that hard after all. The amenities of a hard side Outback simply cannot be beat!

Best of luck and happy camping!









Billy


----------



## Bill H (Nov 25, 2006)

Congrats and welcome...... We came from a Coleman Sunridge, then a coachmen 248TB, then a Outback 28BHS NOW a keystone Cougar 306BHS..... all since 2002.....


----------



## tdvffjohn (Mar 10, 2005)

Wait til you see how quiet the same campgrounds now are







No canvas, no noise









Welcome and Good Luck

John


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

We came from a Rockwood Popup that we had for a little over 3 years. I loved that camper! However, I have three girls. If I wanted my wife to keep her sanity and keep the girls into camping with me, I had to get some indoor plumbing and a little more space.

Just think, with the AC running, now you can't hear the rude person who pulls in at 10:00 P.M. and starts yelling at his spouse while trying to backup in the dark.









I haven't looked back once. My wife really likes that increase in storage space. And the bathroom. And the kitchen. And the larger fridge. And the heater. And......


----------



## RizFam (Feb 25, 2006)

Bill H said:


> Congrats and welcome...... We came from a Coleman Sunridge, then a coachmen 248TB, then a Outback 28BHS NOW a keystone Cougar 306BHS..... all since 2002.....


eh eh eh........Oh Bill did you forget to tell us something??









Tami


----------



## Scoutr2 (Aug 21, 2006)

We owned two Coleman pop-ups - a 1997 Mesa and then a 2000 Bayside. We pulled those two PUPs over 30,000 miles, from Idaho to Maine, to Kentucky, to New Mexico (and most placese in between) for nine seasons. Last sumnmer we decided that we'd cranked it up and down for the last time. We bought our 29BHS in August and have not regretted a minute of it.

This summer we took a 3000 mile trip to Disney World and back, stopping off at Great Smoky Mountains NP. It was camping in luxury!

You'll love your Outback. And Welcome to the site. Any questions you have will be answered here, by people that have "been there - done that," unlike a dealer, most of whom will tell you what they think might sell you something!

Again, WELCOME!
Mike


----------



## burleson (Jun 14, 2007)

Justman said:


> Just think, with the AC running, now you can't hear the rude person who pulls in at 10:00 P.M. and starts yelling at his spouse while trying to backup in the dark.


I am REALLY looking forward to enjoying this aspect of the new trailer. We have camped in several campgrounds where we were ready to take someone out for their noise level. Tough in those pop-ups to keep little ones asleep.


----------



## OregonCampin (Mar 9, 2007)

I am a "Jayco" Convert - we had the Baja, which is a toyhauler pop-up....loved it until the 60 mile an hour winds that we encountered on the Oregon coast over Thanksgiving.... needless to say, the OB was purchased before our next long trip to the coast....just in time for Spring Break!


----------



## Lmbevard (Mar 18, 2006)

OREGONCAMPIN said:


> I am a "Jayco" Convert - we had the Baja, which is a toyhauler pop-up....loved it until the 60 mile an hour winds that we encountered on the Oregon coast over Thanksgiving.... needless to say, the OB was purchased before our next long trip to the coast....just in time for Spring Break!


We had owned a pop up since 1987, first a Colman we had bought for $600 and then a new Flagstaff. We really got the use out of both of these but now that the kids are grown and out of the house and we are getting some what older, to became a lot of work to set up and take down the camper. We had been looking at several types of campers but found the OB 5er that we just loved and just slightly higher payments than we had expected to pay for the smaller camper. So we went from a popup to a 30' 5er in one fell swoop.

One of the places we use the camper is at bible camp. It seems that we always get a violent storm and have set through many of them in the popup with the top moving back and forth about 4' and the sides first blowing out and then sucking in. Well I got to set through some 70 mph wind gust last week in the 5er and even though it was better than sitting in a popup, the wind was doing a number on camper. I think it accually moved! I was sick or I would have got into the truck at least.

Overall though, we have really enjoyed the OB. It is comfortable and feels like home. We spent 9 days in it earliler this year and just loved it. Last time I had to hook up we had had to setup in a tight spot so I hooked up at a right angle. really freaked everyone out that I could do that and still pull away easily. Enjoy your OB!


----------

